# Civil Partnerships abroad



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everyone  

I wonder if anyone could please help me. 

Me and DP are planning our civil partnership abroad and was wondering if there was anywhere to avoid or any countries that don't allow gay weddings. We have 3 small children so don't want to venture out too far !! (as much as i would love to wed somewhere like Mexico/Maldives etc i just couldn't bear the long flight with them all !!! so we will be looking for somewhere close ish like Spain, Italy, Portugal etc !!

Also any recommendations would be great and would love to hear from any peeps who have been there done it etc !!!

thanks so much
Nina X


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

nina COME TO SPAIN!!! we can be brides maids!!    

i think there is no prob with marrying in spain ... infact spain had gay marriage before we got CP in uk.

dont know how it works though ...

ax


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

ha ha defo !! youll have to come ! that would be well funny !! 

well ive just been having a look about on the net and spain is defo looking like our best bet ! not too far, loads to choose from and defo gay friendly !! 

hows the lovely lucia or is she still lulu !!! ?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Nina

Do make sure your foreign registration is legally recognised as a civil partnership in the UK.  The basic rule is that any foreign partnership registration which involves a registration process and gives you some legal rights should be recognised as a civil partnership here, but the Civil Partnership Act (in one of the schedules at the end) lists all the foreign partnerships which will definitely be recognised as civil partnerships.  I'd find that online and check the list of countries (may give you some other ideas too!).  Spain should qualify, but I wouldn't be certain about places like the Maldives (where it may be just a nice informal ceremony rather than any kind of legal process).

Best of luck with the plans, and congratulations!

Natalie


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh yeah sorry!  forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS!!  

if you do chose spain, i can be your tour guide if you want to come to lovely andalucia!!!  can recommend lovely places xxx


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for your information Natalie, its a great help. X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend did his in the British Embassy in California but I know that they have just changed/or are in the process of changing, but maybe you could do it via the British Embassy in your chosen country, but Spain does sound lovely!!

Congratulations
L x


----------

